# "FREAKMONT III @ Lemans Karting....



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Another Nor Cal Nissan meet: 

*"FREAKMONT III" * at Lemans Karting located in Fremont, CA. April 27 5pm. 

Go to their website for directions and prices. If we have a large turnout we can take over Lemans Karting. 

We plan on doing the "sprint racing" group. So, If you want to play, you must "pay $$$". 

http://www.lemanskarting.com/

Q in Sac.

Oh great moderator, can you make this a "sticky"? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

hay i wouldn't mind meeting up with you dudes. But i don't have a nissan yet. I currently have a impreza, rs if your wondering.
Hopefully you guys won't hate on me.

if you do, f' u.

I'm looking for a s13 right now. If you know anyone selling lmk.
thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

You know I'll be there!!! So far we have about 8 people who plan on attending so hopefully the word will get out so we can get more people to attend and have some heated racing for fun!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Don't tell me there's no other nissan owners that are in the Bay area??? Where's everyone at???


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

*come on down.....*



BongMan said:


> *hay i wouldn't mind meeting up with you dudes. But i don't have a nissan yet. I currently have a impreza, rs if your wondering.
> Hopefully you guys won't hate on me.
> 
> if you do, f' u.
> ...


We don't "hate". So come on by. We'll welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I guess there is not that big of a community on this board.

well let me know what happens.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

BongMan said:


> *I guess there is not that big of a community on this board.
> 
> well let me know what happens. *


From all the other boards that this meet is posted, we have about 14-15 people attending and a few more that aren't 100% sure.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

what other boards would that be??


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

I have never been to a meet, but i would like to attend this one. So can i get some idea of what would is instore for the meet. Thanks!

Samson


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

BoiWiDNrg said:


> *I have never been to a meet, but i would like to attend this one. So can i get some idea of what would is instore for the meet. Thanks!
> 
> Samson *


Well, you will meet a number of Nissan "peeps" from Nor Cal. We talk about ideas to do enhancments to our vehicles. Plus we have some fun and unwind. This meet, we are going to Lemans gokarting in Fremont 1 week from this Sun on the 27th. Plus, we will take a photo shoot before karting and maybe go out to eat. Bring a camera, a notepad and be ready to interact. late


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I'd love to go but I'll be on my way home from Reno. Have fun guys and let me know how it goes. I'll have a couple for ya!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

man


a few Maxima guys decided to show up.
we rolled down 3 cars, 2 turbo Max's and 1 Nitrous Max, we get there expecting to see a decent amount of people....guess how many Nissans we saw?? ZERO. this was at 5:40pm.  

When we do Maxima meets its usually minimum 12-14 cars, no offense to Q in sac cause i know he put some effort to set this up, but it was pretty weak, are the other Nissan meets like this??


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

*weak turnout......*

Yeah It was weak!!!!! 3 showed from the Altimas group, none from SR20DE, b15, Vboard or this board. A lot people "said" they coming, but other issues arised. For some strange reason, Nor Cal folks are non supportive to these meets. I can't figure it out. I know a number of them are in school, so time and money is an issue. Plus some work weekends. But you live and learn. It was nice to meet you and your crew. Nice Maxs. Hopefully next time we will have a better turnout.

The carting was nice, enjoyed the company. Drop me a line when you and crew are going to a meet or installs, I can assist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

wheneever i plan Maxima meets its always on sunday and like i said usually minimum of 12-14 cars. Had a Coyote Point BBQ meet earlier this year and we had over 40 people attend. maybe we can invite you guys to one of our events.

Extreme Autofest this sunday May 4th.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

sux to here that nor cal seems to have a bad rep with meets.....theres gonna be a huge bay area import meet on may 23 in milpitas its an STREETRACING.ORG meet. every SRO meet is usually big because most of the people on the site are from northern cali. maybe we should get some nissan people out there. im goin to be there along with david(PKRser) heres the post from the site, just a thought
Sro Meet


----------

